# New Zealand Ambulance Officers!



## enjoynz (Aug 9, 2009)

OK....I've been on this site for a good few years now.
I guess there maybe a number of New Zealand Ambulance Officers, that from time to time, Google EMS and find this site.
I only know of a few that have actually joined the site.
It would be nice to know how many of you pass on through without posting. Hence this thread.
So how about the head ups???? 

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## Melclin (Aug 17, 2009)

I didn't realise you guys had the internet down there yet.^_^


----------



## enjoynz (Aug 17, 2009)

What's an internet?
We thought it was a form of fishing net (Inter-national net)...one to keep Aussies at bay!:

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## Melclin (Aug 18, 2009)

HAHAHAHAH touche.


----------



## enjoynz (Aug 18, 2009)

Melclin said:


> HAHAHAHAH touche.



Nah just pulling your leg....Mind you, the last large earthquake we had, pulled New Zealand closer to Australia. 
As Attached.

http://www.news.com.au/couriermail/story/0,23739,25823358-5013016,00.html

We'll be on your doorstep before you know it. 
Shall I bring the Tui beer or will we have to drinking Fosters?

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## downunderwunda (Aug 18, 2009)

So does this mean NZ should become another state of aussie?


----------



## Jinx (Aug 18, 2009)

They nearly did become an Australian state back in the early 1900's 

Enjoyz I'm yet to meet any Aussie that drinks that putrid beer Fosters. Isn't Steinlager a NZ beer? Haven't had it in years but not a bad drop if I recall correctly.


----------



## Melclin (Aug 18, 2009)

We'll welcome you with open arms as long as you kill whoever brews fostes beer. And before you do, while you're swimming around down there, bring us all some Tasmanian beer (READ: Boags Premium) and maybe we'll let you stay, earthquakes not withstanding.


----------



## enjoynz (Aug 18, 2009)

Jinx said:


> They nearly did become an Australian state back in the early 1900's
> 
> Enjoyz I'm yet to meet any Aussie that drinks that putrid beer Fosters. Isn't Steinlager a NZ beer? Haven't had it in years but not a bad drop if I recall correctly.



Oh......... is that why there is so much Fosters in our bottle stores..LOL

The reason I said 'Tui' is it's 'The brew' drunk in my area.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAmJEqBSBqI


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pq0PZl8JNcg

It's too good to export!

Cheers Enjoynz


----------

